# Post a random picture of your car



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Any picture of anything on your car


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

cool idea nate--can I post 3?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)




----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Well, not my car exactly, but I have a BRT and an IHNI too


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

*Heh*

You don't even want to know why I took this pic! :eeps:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

why are we doing this?


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *why are we doing this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why not?


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)




----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)




----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

*Up up and away...*

... sorta


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Instead of something on my car I thought I'd save some space by starting a whole thread and putting this here  This is the Neffsville car show last saturday in Lancaster, PA. I was almost the only BMW there a mini showed up to support the family


----------



## smgbmwm3 (Aug 31, 2002)




----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

last one for now


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)




----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Heh*



Imola Ed said:


> *You don't even want to know why I took this pic! :eeps: *


strobes?


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: Re: Heh*



atyclb said:


> *
> 
> strobes?
> 
> *


lol. No (though I have a set that I haven't bothered to put on). I had dropped a nut from my strut bar down into the area where that mess of wires is (there's a black top for it - it's over by the drivers side firewall). I wanted to see if I could get the thing out, so before I disconnected everything, I took that picture to make sure I could put it back right!

Ended up being easy to put back. I never could get the compartment out, but I managed to snag the bolt with a piece of wire and pull it back up and out. Whew!


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Heh*



Imola Ed said:


> *
> 
> lol. No (though I have a set that I haven't bothered to put on). I had dropped a nut from my strut bar down into the area where that mess of wires is (there's a black top for it - it's over by the drivers side firewall). I wanted to see if I could get the thing out, so before I disconnected everything, I took that picture to make sure I could put it back right!
> 
> Ended up being easy to put back. I never could get the compartment out, but I managed to snag the bolt with a piece of wire and pull it back up and out. Whew! *


You need a telescoping magnetic grabber.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Heh*



johnlew said:


> *
> 
> You need a telescoping magnetic grabber. *


I know. That's what I kept repeating as I tried to find that damn bolt!


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Wheeeee!


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

It rained today :bawling:


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

nice beads on the car. what wax do u use?



rost12 said:


> *It rained today :bawling: *


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

not really from my car. Rost my recognize this.


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

surprised no one posted this one yet....


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

still my all time favorite


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

my brakes are so damn small.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

I own 11 M68s...


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

still proud about it eh. 

so where do u keep them all now that ur living in an apartment in NYC?



alee said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

ChrisTO said:


> *still proud about it eh.
> 
> so where do u keep them all now that ur living in an apartment in NYC?*


They're all in the basement of my parents' house in NJ. 

In another few weeks, I will need to drive down to swap on the winter shoes.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> They're all in the basement of my parents' house in NJ.
> 
> In another few weeks, I will need to drive down to swap on the winter shoes. *


Since I'm sure they're spotless whilst in storage, why don't you put the unused set in 2 stacked pairs and put a piece of tempered glass on top in the middle of the apt?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *Since I'm sure they're spotless whilst in storage, why don't you put the unused set in 2 stacked pairs and put a piece of tempered glass on top in the middle of the apt?  *












Hmmmm, definitely has potential!


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

i say stick'em on each corner of the bed and hang a steering wheel from the ceiling. now ur sleeping in style, Alee style. 



Kaz said:


> *
> 
> Since I'm sure they're spotless whilst in storage, why don't you put the unused set in 2 stacked pairs and put a piece of tempered glass on top in the middle of the apt?  *


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

ChrisTO said:


> *i say stick'em on each corner of the bed and hang a steering wheel from the ceiling. now ur sleeping in style, Alee style.
> 
> *


Where does the Step shifter go? :yikes:

:lmao:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Here you go :

PS : Please no nasty comments on how dirty the car is


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

ChrisTO said:


> *nice beads on the car. what wax do u use?
> 
> *


That's moon-roof in the picture. I don't wax glass 
Otherwise, I use stuff you can get in Canadian Tire, Mother's :yikes:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Your vents are much cooler than mine.


----------



## tommyd (Jul 8, 2003)

The Roadstergal said:


> Your vents are much cooler than mine.


turn on the a/c.


----------



## e.biemold (Jul 11, 2003)




----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

tommyd said:


> turn on the a/c.


No A/C. :eeps:

Of course, we don't really have seasons here, either. Just wet and less wet.


----------



## tommyd (Jul 8, 2003)

The Roadstergal said:


> No A/C. :eeps:
> 
> Of course, we don't really have seasons here, either. Just wet and less wet.


as your northern neighbour, i concur.
but right now it's "more or less" wet....


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

:eeps:


----------



## drmwvr (Feb 21, 2003)

The Roadstergal said:


> Your vents are much cooler than mine.


If you liked one, how about this... :yummy:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Oooh.... <img src=http://members.roadfly.com/roadstergal/faint.gif>

Aty - it's official now?


----------



## CrazyBimmer (Jul 1, 2002)

:angel:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

The Roadstergal said:


> Oooh.... <img src=http://members.roadfly.com/roadstergal/faint.gif>
> 
> Aty - it's official now?


nah--I need to wait on this a bit--there's an Auto show in Austin in October and I think they're supposed to have an Elise there.

Gotta decide if I could really handle one.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Keep us updated. Such a lovely car!


----------



## Choson1 (Sep 23, 2003)

.


----------



## mikemaster (Mar 22, 2003)

e39 rear celis light








:smokin:


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

with 4 side LED


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Hitchiker


----------



## milski (Aug 25, 2003)

Mirror in the mountain...


----------



## dudley821 (Aug 5, 2003)

Here's some pics I messed around with and had fun with awhile ago...


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)




----------



## London Talking (Mar 1, 2003)

Twins

My one is on the right


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Clarke said:


> Hitchiker


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)




----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

milski said:


> Mirror in the mountain...


THat looks like a range near Mt.Rainier..is it?


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=24362>


----------



## bbkat (Oct 27, 2002)

Bobby 325i said:


> This is a pic of the 2002 M3 that is in my college, nice plate huh? i think it suits it well!:lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are those two more M3's in front? What school is THAT? :yikes:


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)




----------



## milski (Aug 25, 2003)

Ripsnort said:


> THat looks like a range near Mt.Rainier..is it?


Uhm, no, not really. Use the other picture too, taken on the same trip.


----------



## mrmpl (Jan 10, 2004)

*Cai*








:yikes:


----------



## Silver4evr (Feb 15, 2004)

*2004 530ia clear bra installation*

protect and serve


----------



## led_zeppelin (May 10, 2004)

*Help Me Build This*

I KNOW THIS SITE IS ONLY FOR BMW, BUT I NEED HELP MAKING THIS INTO A 3D MODEL USING MILKSHAPE3D OR A SIMILAR PROGRAM, CAN SOMEONE PUT THE 3D FILE UP FOR DOWNLOAD WHEN UR FINISHED?


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)




----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

*Noobie Detail Results*

Washed with generic autosoap, plus one coat of Klasse AIO:


----------

